# Bowling Alley Bar (Maple)



## Jdizzel (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,
I have a 7' section of maple bowling alley that I intend to make into a bar for my basement. 

The finish on the top of the alley is not the best and I wondered if anyone had suggestions on how to refinish it. ie, should I do a chemical strip, or just sand it, etc....Also, I would like suggestions on what to use to finish it once I get it stripped. I would like to go a little darker with it then the standard bowling alley finish.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Jdizzel said:


> Hello,
> I have a 7' section of maple bowling alley that I intend to make into a bar for my basement.
> 
> The finish on the top of the alley is not the best and I wondered if anyone had suggestions on how to refinish it. ie, should I do a chemical strip, or just sand it, etc....Also, I would like suggestions on what to use to finish it once I get it stripped. I would like to go a little darker with it then the standard bowling alley finish.


Chemical strip followed by a good cleaning with acetone and rags. Sand down with 240 grit paper. 

I always like a sealer coat then apply a flood coat of self leveling epoxy resin for bar tops. Easy to do. I found a video on youtube so that you can get the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIGV5qugAqg


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I would take it to a cabinet shop that has a wide belt sander and see how much they would charge you to run it through the sander and sand it flat. It will probably be cheaper and easier than stripping and hand sanding the whole thing down as well as do a better job of making a perfect surface to finish.
Most smaller shops have an hourly charge for doing things like this.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

If you want to do it yourself. Set up two rails on both sides. This might take 30 minutes. 

Then set your router up in a sled allowing you to slide it from one rail to the other without falling off the rails. 

Lay another board or square across the rails and use it to slide the router sled against. Cut move cut move and so on. 

This will remove the finish and flatten it ready for a scraper and sanding. About every ten years or so I do this to my woodworking bench. 

Al


----------



## Dugbug46 (Jul 3, 2014)

This may sound silly, but could you just turn it over and sand the other side. It may not have a finish on it and no bowling balls hit it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It may very well have a catalyzed finish on it that chemical strippers wouldn't touch. If you have some stripper I would give it a try. It's always best if possible to strip the wood first before sanding. Even if you found a shop with a wide belt sander the finish would gum up on the sandpaper so they would have to use old belts first to get the finish off before actually sanding it.

As far as the finish, there are any number of finishes you could use. You might use polyurethane or pre-catalyzed lacquer or would be more durable would be a conversion varnish.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Keep in mind that bowling alleys are made with strips of maple that are nailed together with gazillion nails. Sanding may likely cause those nails to be exposed to moisture and rust if any liqueurs or water gets into the wood.

Also parts of the alley are made with pine and would be susceptible to getting banged up from beer mugs or other hard objects.


----------

